# Naturpool



## Poehlmann (25. Sep. 2011)

Hallo an alle...ich bin neu hier und habe die letzten stunden einiges gelesen, doch hier ist soviel information, dass ich nahezu überfordert bin...

ich überlege ob ich einen normalen salzwasserpool bauen lasse oder einen naturpool...naturpool wäre mir lieber nur ist dieser anscheinend viel teurer...

habe hier gelesen, dass es ziemlich kleines becken mit pflanzen genügt um den schimmpool sauber zu halten, gibt es da verhältnisse?

mein schwimmbereich soll ca. 6-7m x 3,5m sein....

welche technik brauche ich dazu? mit welchen kosten muss ich rechnen?

sorry kenne mich dabei noch nicht wirklich aus, habe nur hier einiges gelesen...


----------



## buzzi (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo,

Naturpools lassen sich meines Wissens nach ab ca. 20% Regenerationsfläche (Pflanzen) bauen, allerdings mit entsprechendem Aufwand für Pumpenleistung sowie evtl. Filter usw. und einer Größe ab 40m² - wie stabil das läuft weiß ich nicht. Größer ist auf jeden Fall besser.
Mein Teich hat etwa 50% Regenerationsfläche bei einer Oberfläche von etwa 60m², der Schwimmbereich ist etwa 5x5,5m. Das ganze ist als naturnaher Teich angelegt mit einer kleinen Pumpe die stundenweise läuft, damit ein Skimmer den Oberflächendreck einsammeln kann und eine leichte Umwälzung statt findet. Das Wasser ist fast immer klar, manchmal gibt es Trübungen bei extremer Witterung (sehr warm, sonnig - meist im Juni/Juli, da ist der Teich sehr lange in der Sonne) die dann aber schnell wieder verschwinden. Die Betriebskosten belaufen sich dafür auf etwa 50,- Euro Strom für die Pumpe und ab und zu mal Schlammsaugen sowie ein paar Stunden Pflanzen schneiden / Skimmerkorb leeren im Jahr (kostet natürlich nichts...). Der Aufwand für einen Pool wird sicherlich größer/teurer sein. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man will: Einen Pool ohne Chlor mit natürlichem Wasser oder einen natürlichen Teich im dem man auch schwimmen kann. Zwischenabstufungen gibt es natürlich zur genüge.
Kosten bei Selbstbau ca. 50-100 Euro/m², ich lag eher bei 50 - und je größer der Teich wird um so langsamer steigen die Kosten pro m². Auf alle Fälle so groß wie möglich bauen, dann wird es leichter mit der Pflege weil die Systeme stabiler laufen.
Ich hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben. Das ist ein komplexes Thema und ich habe mich vorher 1 Jahr lang damit beschäftigt, Bücher gelesen und dieses tolle Forum gefunden...
Wenn man sich nicht eingehend damit befassen will, wird es meiner Meinung nach schwierig.
So ein Ökosystem muss man ein bisschen verstehen, soll es auf Dauer Freude bereiten.
Also von der Informationsfülle nicht entmutigen lassen, Fragen stellen, Skizzen machen - hier im Forum gibt es genug Spezialisten die weiterhelfen können - es lohnt sich!
Ich möchte meinen Teich nicht mehr missen, nicht nur im Sommer.

Gruß
buzzi


----------

